# industrial ambient music that is relaxing not creepy and satanic?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What about Zev or Zoviet France i dont know etherical industrial ambient or noisy ambient worth checking out, all i see these days or power electronic that has soft ambient part (like plurient) but nag and spite in the mic insanity since power electronic is theatrical.

So im looking for real industrial here first generatiion or second, before it became pop mainstream
and metalhead music or glam rock(marilyn manson).

Im looking for noisy yet angelic ambient , or industrial ambient music that is ''chill out music.
What are your recommendation of mandatory lisening. are there any avant-garde noisy ambient or industrial ambient that is christian?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Nocturnal Emissions - Spiritflesh (Full Album)


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Heard your mandatory lisen , it sound , smooth and relaxing ,very nice avant ambient indus, there is no darkness to this album, i bet zoviet France has album like this but i dont know them yet, only heard there fame.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

It's done with real animal samples, I think around 1988.


----------

